# What is the optimal temperature for aging cheese.



## fish killer (Feb 24, 2013)

I recently bought a small refrigerator solely dedicated to storing cheese, snack stix, and jerky. I have a few pounds of cheese smoked and vacuumed packed already in there and plan to develop a rotating supply. What temp is the best to enhance the aging process. Some websites say that vac. wrapped  cheese doesnt age as well. Don't know if that is true or not but I don't have the time or desire to wrap it in cheese cloth or dip in wax. So given any possible limitations that vacuum wrapping might have on aging what is the best temp to maintain the cheese at?


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello fish killer,  sorry for taking so long to get a answer.  This is a great link to get you started.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view  Tom sure knows his cheese and I am sure it would be ok to PM him with questions.

Stan


----------



## venture (Feb 26, 2013)

Is this a question about aging cheese?  Or about resting cheese after a smoke?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fish killer (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I will check it out. My question pertains to the aging of cheese. I know to rest at least two weeks before eating. But I have read somewhere once that the temp that cheese is stored at influences the rate at which it ages. Apparently time is not the only factor, at least that is how I understand it.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 1, 2013)

fish killer,

The above thread in post #2 will probably answer most of your questions.  If you have more, please ask as I will be more than happy to help if I can.

Tom


----------

